# Pressemeldung: Zebco Europe mit neuer Führungsstruktur



## Thomas9904 (24. März 2017)

Pressemeldung


*Zebco Europe mit neuer Führungsstruktur​*






Tostedt. 
Bei Zebco Europe wird sich noch in diesem Jahr Geschäftsführer Peter Delwes (70) in den Ruhestand verabschieden. Die Frage seiner Nachfolge wurde durch die Verpflichtung von Ricky Teale (50) für sowohl Zebco Europe als auch Preston geregelt. Ab dem 1.4. wird Teale als Commercial Director Europe somit auch für das Tostedter Unternehmen verantwortlich zeichnen.

Vor Ort übernehmen zwei Führungskräfte das operative Tagesgeschäft: 
Zum einen Frerk Petersen (51), der dem Unternehmen seit über 16 Jahren angehört und maßgeblichen Anteil am Wachstum der letzten Jahre hat. 
Zum anderen Dietmar Isaiasch (49), der seit Jahresbeginn das Führungsteam von Zebco Europe verstärkt und zuvor für namhafte Wettbewerber äußerst erfolgreich arbeitete.

Petersen wird als Director Europe Marketing & Product Development zukünftig auch als Prokurist tätig sein und weiterhin die Produktentwicklung und große Teile des Marketings verantworten. Daneben übernimmt er den gesamten Innendienst des Unternehmens, namentlich Lager, Import, After Sales und Customer Service.

Dietmar Isaiasch wird die Position des Sales Director Europe übernehmen und dabei die Verkaufsteams in Deutschland, Holland und Frankreich direkt führen. Ihm unterstehen daneben die Vertriebsleiter in England und Polen sowie der Export Sales Manager. Isaiasch wird auch in der Produktentwicklung seine Erfahrung einbringen und für den Handel attraktive Konzepte entwickeln, vor allem im Raubfischbereich und für die Marke Quantum, und die neun Marken des Unternehmens generell stärken.

Frerk Petersen und Dietmar Isaiasch, die sich seit über 25 Jahren kennen und schätzen, bekommen im Laufe des Jahres noch Unterstützung durch die Verpflichtung eines Finanzdirektors und unterstehen direkt Ricky Teale. Geschäftsführer Peter Delwes ist zuversichtlich: „Mit der neuen Struktur weiß ich das Unternehmen, für das ich über 20 Jahre gearbeitet habe, zukünftig in guten Händen. Frerk Petersen kennt die Unternehmensabläufe aus dem Effeff und Dietmar Isaiasch bringt wichtige Impulse von außen mit. Für mich eine ideale Konstellation. Und mit Ricky Teale werden die beiden dafür sorgen, dass unsere Marken noch unentbehrlicher werden.“

Zebco Europe ist ein europaweit agierender Angelgerätehersteller mit beinahe 100 Mitarbeitern und Firmensitz in Tostedt, südlich von Hamburg. Zu den vertriebenen Produkten zählen die weltbekannten Marken Browning Fishing, Fin-Nor, Mustad, Quantum, Radical, Rhino, Black Cat, Van Staal und Zebco. Zebco Europe ist eine Tochter von Zebco Brands mit Sitz in Tulsa/Oklahoma (USA).


----------

